# Worming Kittens



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Our Kittens are developing well and it is time to worm them again 

So thought I would do a little post to explain the process this is done over two posts, so please wait for second post before commenting, that way both posts will be side by side 

I use Panacur paste for worming our Kittens and they are wormed every 2 Weeks prior to going to their chosen new homes 

Panacur is available from your Vets and also you can purchase it online 

Inside the box you will recieve a syringe and a feeding guide, for older Cats the feeding guide is weight related so you will need to know the approxiamate weight of your Cat, however for Kittens it is simply one graduation per Kitten for three consecutive days


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

The syringe has little teeth on the stem each space from tooth to tooth is classed as a graduation 

There is a guard to help you, you simply twist it down from the top of the syringe

You use the guard to set how many graduations you wish to administer this will prevent you from accidentally giving to much, in our Kittens case it is just one graduation 

Then you simply place end of syringe in the Kittens mouth and squeeze, I find it easier to go in from the side of the kittens mouth towards the rear, if you try from the front the Kitten can spit it back out and you waste a bit of it, by going in from the side towards the rear the paste hits the back of the throat and is swallowed straight away 

Our Kittens have all been wormed now and they are back with Mum having a drink of milk off her to wash away the taste 

You then repeat the process tomorrow and the day after


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for this. From which age can they be dewormed? I have currently 4- week- old feral kittens at home and they have that "look" in their fur which makes me think they have worms. However the shelter lady said I needn't bother until they are weaned. Is this correct? And mommy? Can she be dewormed also..with Panacur or something else?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Thanks so much for this. From which age can they be dewormed? I have currently 4- week- old feral kittens at home and they have that "look" in their fur which makes me think they have worms. However the shelter lady said I needn't bother until they are weaned. Is this correct? And mommy? Can she be dewormed also..with Panacur or something else?


The Kittens can be wormed from 2 Weeks old, I do fortnightly from then on so 2 weeks, 4 weeks, 6 weeks, 8 weeks, 10 weeks, 12 weeks then they are rehomed at 13 weeks old and I give the new owners a worming guide for it to be done periodically throughout the year 

The minimum recommended requirements with Panacur for kittens is to be wormed at 2 Weeks , 5 weeks, 8 weeks and 12 weeks of age

Not worming them until they are weaned can stunt their growth and also you risk worm related health problems, it is recommended that they are wormed before being weaned


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I use ther panacur liquid, but we worm at 3weeks


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks so much. I will get some at the vet today.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I used Panacur liquid - couldn't get any into mum and the kittens didn't like it, but so long as I was quite slow about syringing it in most of it went where it needed to go.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Did it. Easier than I thought it would be. I was just terribly nervous: those little jaws looks so delicate: I was so afraid I would hurt them!  I even managed to dose mommy with Milebamax (in some cat tuna). So they are all dewormed. Yay!
Thanks for the demo TT, very useful.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Did it. Easier than I thought it would be. I was just terribly nervous: those little jaws looks so delicate: I was so afraid I would hurt them!  I even managed to dose mommy with Milebamax (in some cat tuna). So they are all dewormed. Yay!
> Thanks for the demo TT, very useful.


Glad it pointed you on your way


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm confused about worming frequency - when I took the kittens to the vet for their 1st vaccs (9weeks old) - vet enquired about what I wanted to do about worming - I explained that they were wormed a week ago - for 2nd time and would be wormed again next week - he was horrified
He asked if there was a reason why I was worming them so much?

He has advised that I don't worm them for another 3weeks as there is no need - mum cat has always been wormed/de-flead and is an indoor cat so minimal chance if any of the kittens having worms

In 3 weeks time they will receive the stronghold wormer/deflea spot on (from vets) - no forcing a tablet down their throats -yippee


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

I seriously think your Vet needs to go back to school, they must of been off sick the day they were studying roundworms and tapeworms.

The normal guidelines given by Vets and worming companies is that Kittens 6 to 16 weeks of age should be wormed every three weeks.

From 4 months onward cats and kittens should be wormed every 3 months.

Many breeders opt to give smaller doses to kittens younger at around 3 Weeks of old feeling that it helps produce a better yield in their litters in terms of weights and growth, and that it can promote a healthy up bringing for the Kitten  

Unlike puppies, kittens are not born with worms. However, disgusting as it sounds, most kittens become infested with the cat roundworm, Toxocara cati, from their mother's milk shortly after birth. This worm can do all sorts of damage to your new kitten's intestines.

When a cat becomes infected with roundworms, some of the worms migrate through the cat's body, find a spot to settle down, and become dormant, a bit like a very deep sleep. There they stay, waiting for the right time to wake up and complete their migration. Usually this is via the bloodstream to the lungs, up the trachea (windpipe), then down into the stomach and onto the intestines, where they live as adult worms, laying eggs into the cat's faeces. When a cat becomes pregnant, lots of these dormant worm larvae reactivate, and migrate to the mammary gland to infect the kittens when they start to suckle.

So a Kitten quickly becomes infested with worms, hence why worming is recommended more frequently in Kittens, as the risk of exposure is higher.

I would recommend your Vet do a little extra reading on his or hers next day off  This is easily found facts and should be basic knowledge for a Vet, I am surprised they would be shocked, most Vets I have had contact over the years say the complete opposite


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

How on earth anyone thinks Panacur is palatable is a mystery to me 

Liz


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh crap. Bought the wrong Panacur. I think?

http://www.bestpet.co.uk/detailed_product.asp?id=13758

Can this be a sticky please?


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

I worm my kittens every 2 weeks from birth but i dont give a full graduation.....in the instructions is says 1 graduation per kg in body weight. Obviously as the kittens dont weigh 1kg at 2 weeks i give a smaller amount which is quite tricky but i wounldn't wont to OD them. Am i doing the right thing? Tellingtails you said when posting this thread 1 graduation per kitten am i correct?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The leaflet that comes with the medication will tell you how much to give. It's far better in my view to read it rather than rely on someone else possibly mis-reading the leaflet, possibly mis-typing.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

kelzcats said:


> I worm my kittens every 2 weeks from birth but i dont give a full graduation.....in the instructions is says 1 graduation per kg in body weight. Obviously as the kittens dont weigh 1kg at 2 weeks i give a smaller amount which is quite tricky but i wounldn't wont to OD them. Am i doing the right thing? Tellingtails you said when posting this thread 1 graduation per kitten am i correct?


I have to agree with OrientalSlave just check the leaflet on the Panacur you have purchased there are lots of different strengths available.

The one I use says 2 Gradutions for every 1 Kg body weight, and for Kittens and puppies 1 gradution per day for 3 Days, just check the leaflet, any problems or if you are a little unsure just phone your Vet and check, better safe than sorry.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks for clearing that up - as I said conflicting advice - then again vet also gave them an injection that I didn't ASK for grrr - then charged me the xtra - getting fed up of having stuff I don't want just added on - I like to compare prices first where possible - tried to get me to have my dog MRI scanned for an illness its VERY obvious she's got - just to confirm what the other vets at the practice say she has!! - think he's trying to prove himself lol - wonder if they work on some kind of comission?? who brings in most money??


----------



## Charlie Jackson (May 6, 2021)

Hi guys i am having the same issue as the panacur says 1 graduation per kg but obviously the kittens do not weigh a kg so is it possible to give them less with the paste? Thanks again


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The data sheet for Panacur says only for use in kittens over 1kg. How much do they weigh and how old are they?

NOAH Compendium | Generic 2004/28 Format SPC Datasheet


----------



## Charlie Jackson (May 6, 2021)

They are 4 weeks and all about 500grams. I thought that but i have seen people use that on here so was not sure. Thanks alot.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Charlie Jackson said:


> They are 4 weeks and all about 500grams. I thought that but i have seen people use that on here so was not sure. Thanks alot.


Yes, but within what the data sheet says. I'd say it's more use for puppies which are almost always quite a bit bigger than kittens and likely to be big enough at 2 weeks.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

The panacur liquid is significantly cheaper than the paste anyway.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lillytheunicorn said:


> The panacur liquid is significantly cheaper than the paste anyway.


It is & it isn't. Bottles are 100ml for just over £20, that's an awful lot of Panacur for one kitten. The does is 0.5ml suspension/kg bodyweight for kittens under 6 months of age, for 3 consecutive days, repeated every 3 weeks. A 500g kitten would have .25ml for each of 3 days (0.75ml). Then (maybe) 0.5ml for each of 3 days (1.5ml total) and so on. By the time the kitten is 14 weeks old that's a grand total of under 12ml!

Whilst the vet will charge more per ml than buying a 100ml bottle, it would be cheaper to buy (say) 20ml from them.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I presumed it was a litter of kittens, yes for a single kitten the paste is cheaper. 

I don’t get through a bottle of panacur liquid per litter. I then switch to Milbemax at 12 weeks. Once it’s more than 2ml to give, it’s a faff as the largest syringe that fits in the bottle is 2ml.


----------



## Fendi (Nov 14, 2020)

Is there another brand, aside from Panacur, that breeders here use and recommend? I don’t think I can find Panacur here in NZ :-(


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Fendi said:


> Is there another brand, aside from Panacur, that breeders here use and recommend? I don't think I can find Panacur here in NZ :-(


Panacur is a brand name for Fenbendazole, I imagine it's available under a different brand name


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Fendi said:


> Is there another brand, aside from Panacur, that breeders here use and recommend? I don't think I can find Panacur here in NZ :-(


Just use Milbemax kitten tablets, readily available online or in pet shops, give at around the same time as vaccinations, there is no need to worm at very young ages when mom is clear.

You'll probably only be able to find sheep & goats Panacur which you can administer in the correct dose, however the bottle is huge and would likely expire before used.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Just use Milbemax kitten tablets, readily available online or in pet shops, give at around the same time as vaccinations, there is no need to worm at very young ages when mom is clear.
> 
> You'll probably only be able to find sheep & goats Panacur which you can administer in the correct dose, however the bottle is huge and would likely expire before used.


Milbemax or similar is POM in the UK. If only I could just buy it on the Internet. Is fenbendazole not available for smaller animals than sheep & goats in NZ?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Milbemax or similar is POM in the UK. If only I could just buy it on the Internet. Is fenbendazole not available for smaller animals than sheep & goats in NZ?


All flea and wormers are OTC. Not that I'm aware of, which is why people use the cattle version if choosing that type of product.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I used to buy my Milbemax in France as it's a OTC wormer there. Now I have to buy it from the vet.

@spotty cats do you not have it for rabbits there? As far as I am aware it's the only treatment for E.Cuniculi and they need considerably less than a cat, rabbits 20mg/kg and kittens 50mg/kg fenbedazole


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> All flea and wormers are OTC. Not that I'm aware of, which is why people use the cattle version if choosing that type of product.


NOAH Compendium | Generic 2004/28 Format SPC Datasheet
Legal categoryOM-V

Yes it's a wormer, and it's not OTC in the UK. I believe it is in Oz, you are lucky.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> NOAH Compendium | Generic 2004/28 Format SPC Datasheet
> Legal categoryOM-V
> 
> Yes it's a wormer, and it's not OTC in the UK. I believe it is in Oz, you are lucky.


I was replying to a poster in NZ with country specific info.



lillytheunicorn said:


> @spotty cats do you not have it for rabbits there? As far as I am aware it's the only treatment for E.Cuniculi and they need considerably less than a cat, rabbits 20mg/kg and kittens 50mg/kg fenbedazole


No idea, rabbits aren't allowed as pets in many areas, perhaps @Fendi can research that if she wants to use it and available in NZ.


----------

